
Twitter Acquires Social Analytics Startup Hotspots.io - aritraghosh007
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/16/twitter-acquires-hotspots-io/
======
siavosh
With acquisitions like this and backtype, I wonder if Twitter is exploring
offering an enterprise service for analytics. It provide a revenue alternative
to the (still) annoying in-feed promoted tweets.

~~~
joelrunyon
Am I the only one a little disappointed backtype disappeared?

With twitter's search function as poor as it is + google no longer indexing
their database of updates, it's incredibly hard to find any tweet more than a
month old or so.

I was hoping with the acquisition of backtype, they'd at least integrate the
service into the native twitter interface/service.

~~~
bobsil1
I thought Backtype now powers search.twitter.com, is that incorrect? But yeah,
it's still really limited.

~~~
joelrunyon
I'm not sure that it does.

Backtype seemed much more powerful than twitter's search function currently
is. I would be surprised if it regressed that much (although, I really don't
know).

------
paulhauggis
When I see things like this, it makes me feel like some people create startups
as a way to get a job at a big companay.

~~~
Wilya
To be completely honest, if all you want is get a job at a big company,
directly applying is probably more efficient than creating a startup.

You don't get the same welcome package, though.

